# Any male russians for sale?



## UMDRunner (Jan 28, 2008)

??????


----------



## cvalda (Jan 29, 2008)

There are some on Petfinder.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a male that I would be interested in selling. email me! Thanks!


----------



## JustAnja (Jan 31, 2008)

Heh I just sold 3 males to Danny. lol


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well a girl from Philadelphia was supposed to come get him today or tomorrow. But she changed her mind when she found out I was almost an hour away. She said she couldn't justify it when she could go to the pet shop and get one. Oh well! I just have never shipped before, so I am clueless as to how you do it.


----------



## claytonblunt (Apr 6, 2008)

I have two russian males for sale. They are both about 5 inches. Both are very healthy. I am selling both for 75 or 45 just for one. Thanks.


----------

